# hunting migrators in corn fields ??



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i live up here in iowa and usually hunting flooded fields and have pretty good luck. this year with no moisture for a long time and just this last snow storm i still don't think there will be much if any sheet water. i have never hunted in a much in a dry field with out water so trying to get all info i can
i will be hunting over 300 plus decoys and was wondering if i set up in just normal dry corn fields should i set up close to our area lake/ marsh that the birds sometime us in spring or should i set up away from the area but in a good flyway area. i have had trouble hunting in areas with lots of birds all in a mass and have much luck, best is away from the main group but in water. just wondering what would be anyone thoughts?

o the main reason i am asking is i usually like to set up a spread and leave it out all spring makes it easier to hunt after work and by myself.

thanks for the future help


----------



## hitting50 (Jan 24, 2012)

If i am lucky enough to have some water i like to set up between where they are eating and where they are drinking ,.This way you dont bust them off either spot !!!!!!!!!!!!1 good luck


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

do you only have access to one field and it has water towards one end of it? Or,you have multiple fields to choose from? I hunt pretty much the same situation you're talking(except we only hunt 1 field) about and we pick the part of the cornfield with the best visibilty for the birds to see;which is usually the highest/flattest part of the field. If you have water that butts up next to the corn,I'd run decoys in both. Get under their flight path is the key to migrators. Plus,ya get the local birds when they get up in the mornings/evenings. Hunting the masses like you mentioned(unless on the X,or you have weather) is way tougher and I'm not real sure why guys torture themselves doing it year in and year out.

Alex


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i have different fields around my area, i farm so i have access to many farms but non with water in them or real close unless its a cattail marsh. i live right off the missouri river and always have birds flying over in my area and up and down river. the birds that stay in my area usually are 5 or 6 miles to north and stay in public marsh and hang on a field edge but land owners doesn't let anyone hunt (bad experience with guide years back.) the fields that i am mainly thinking about hunting that are close to my house and way from the masses are disked corn fields with light cover or in a stalk field/ bean field.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I wouldn't hunt a bean field unless it's all you got access to. Disced corn would be my second choice with corn stubble my #1 choice. Get under their flight path and you should shoot birds.

Alex


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well the standing stalk field that i can hunt was half flooded by the flood and the stalks are mainly in corner so thought about setting few deks in beans for viability help. the main prob with disked corn fields around here we disked everything couple times and is flat what is best way to hid in extremely minimal cover.

thanks tho for advise tho


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

dig your blinds down or wear whites.

Alex


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

whites would be a good way to go if in a field like that


----------

